# Anyone become pregnant whilst on Cerazette?



## Webbykinskt

Hello ladies. Congrats to all of you with BFPs and little bundles of joy :D

Anyone get pregnant whilst on Cerazette missing one or a few pills? I'm getting a lot of mixed up advice about my chances.

Thank you x


----------



## vinteenage

You'll only know if you take a test..


----------



## Webbykinskt

Yeah I have been. But I'm just wondering whether my instincts are right or not and how likely it is.


----------



## Char.due.jan

This thread will probably be locked.
But if you miss the start or the end of your pills so before/after your break, you're more likely to get pregnant x


----------



## xforuiholdonx

If not taken effectively, the pill will not work. Its very possibly.


----------



## Webbykinskt

Thanks ladies. This wasn't a 'am I pregnant' thread btw. Just curious to the chances of this particular pill. It doesn't have a break which is why I wanted advice x


----------



## rainbows_x

Hi hun, I got pregnant with my first when I missed a couple of pills on Cerazette. xx


----------



## KateyCakes

It took me ages to get pregnant *after* I came off Cerazette, so I think it's different for everyone but I suppose theres always a risk even if you don't miss any.


----------



## Webbykinskt

Thanks for the advice ladies :) I guess it really is individual! xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Take a test then come back, as this thread will be locked.

But yes it's possible, I did. Obviously if you don't take the full course of pills your body won't be immune just like anti-botics.. take a test!


----------



## Webbykinskt

Lock away. I apologise... I just re-read the rules and saw I shouldn't be posting here.

Sorry x


----------

